# HB Mega 9/10 SI+ G3 - Lakemaster chip depth readings(need input)



## schrof (Dec 9, 2011)

Just bought new units, purchased Lakemaster chip(not the plus or smartstrike) for Great Lakes. My old Navionics Great Lakes chip for Lowrance units would show contours/depth readings zoomed far out. The HB units/Lakemaster doesn't show contour lines until zoomed well in and doesn't show depth until I zoom into 1,000 ft. What am I doing wrong, I can't believe this chip doesn't show depth until zoomed into 1,000 ft...wtf!

I was told to get this chip because the plus only shows aerial for view for marinas, docks, etc. I don't need that, but I do need to look at different reefs/depth readings around them without zooming in 1,000 ft or less.

Need some help folks!


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Not sure what you mean by "zoomed into 1,000 ft" but mine shows contours and depth even if I have the whole 2,800 acre local lake on the screen. Not 1' contours but contours nonetheless. I know that our lake is nowhere near as deep as the the Great Lakes. What settings do you have for your chart? Are the depth changes setup for different colors?

I'm running a Helix 9 and 10, too. Plus a new Garmin Echomap Ultra. Definitiely prefer the HB maps vs Navionics but neither are 100% accurate.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Are you positive it's reading the card and not just the factory basemaps


----------

